# Damn! Ailene Voisin really wants Webber to go, not Peja



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Two articles in two days!

Webber is the one who needs to leave 

Peja should stand his ground against Webber, stay a King


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Women...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm sure the Kings would love to dump Webber if they had to choose between the two. Of course, he makes $80 million over four years (with a 58 games per season average), while Peja makes $23 million over three season. One will have teams lining up for him, the other not so much.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

peja selling his house so i think hes gone form kings


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Can't say that I don't agree with her. I'd much rather have someone without a dominating personality (Tim Duncan anyone?), than someone who destroys the team on and off the court. The Kings were a much better team in the 1st scenario.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I can't imagine anyone in Sacramento who would rather want Webber that Peja. 



The Webber of 2-3 years ago was awesome; Now he's just a second tier Superstar, which is the same level Peja is on. Plus, Peja comes a helluva lot cheaper, as MJG mentioned.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd get rid of Webber if I could right now if I were the Kings. If someone would take his contract and be willing to pay it, more power to them, let them take it.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I'd get rid of Webber if I could right now if I were the Kings. If someone would take his contract and be willing to pay it, more power to them, let them take it.


I guess one team who can work a trade for Webber is NY... they can involve Allan Houston in this Scenario... Any ideas?


----------



## FabFive4ever (Aug 9, 2004)

You guys are nuts. Webber is the heart and soul of this team. While BJax sat out the playoffs because he didn't want to play with any kind of injury, Webber went out and damn near willed his team to a a victory over the Wolves on one leg, all while having to try and contain KG. What was Peja busy doing? Adding Hassell to the long line of players who make names for themselves by shutting him down (ie Rick friggin Fox), because he cannot create his own shot. The offensive system supplies him with free buckets, and if he goes somewhere like Atlanta, you will see just how soft and helpless he is without passers like CWebb and Vlade.

CWebb makes a lot of money, but he cares about winning, in fact he might care too much because of all the pressure he puts on himself. If any of you think a trade involving Webbber for Houston makes the Kings stronger, you must be certifiable.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Chris Webber for Vince Carter and Rafael Araujo works


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Are there any teams with expiring contracts big enough to trade for Webber? If so, I think getting rid of his contract would be worth it enough to do it. Without him last year, the Kings had the best record in the league. How much would it really hurt them to get rid of him for basically nothing and then be FA players next season? They could still even contend THIS season with their 3 potential All-Stars.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Everyone is so quick to turn on this guy. It's a load of crap...

:cthread:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If Peja played hard in the playoffs and didnt choke I might agree. Webber leaves his heart and sole on the court every game, especialy in the post season. Give him time, the guy was hurt. 

IMO Webber is a class act who had to play on bumb leg and a bunch of fans booing him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja never said that if Chris is traded, then he will stay. He wants out.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> If Peja played hard in the playoffs and didnt choke I might agree. Webber leaves his heart and sole on the court every game, especialy in the post season. Give him time, the guy was hurt.
> 
> IMO Webber is a class act who had to play on bumb leg and a bunch of fans booing him.


How many Kings games did you watch last season? If Peja had the ball in his hands half the time Webber did, maybe he could have performed a bit better.


----------



## FabFive4ever (Aug 9, 2004)

The reason Webb has the ball is because the offense is run through him because he can pass as well as score inside or out. Peja doesn't have the ball because he cannot create with the ball on his hands, relying on screens and great passing to get him open.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> Are there any teams with expiring contracts big enough to trade for Webber? If so, I think getting rid of his contract would be worth it enough to do it. Without him last year, the Kings had the best record in the league. How much would it really hurt them to get rid of him for basically nothing and then be FA players next season? They could still even contend THIS season with their 3 potential All-Stars.


Chicago can give you Mutombo, Pippen, C.Jeffries, F Williams, Harrington and Trybanski - that's like $18M 

I'd even toss Eddy Curry in making the total package $22M ..

Bulls gets Webber and Christie at a cost of $25M


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Yes, in theory that is how the offense should run, but in practice, Webber shot much more often than he passed, and that is what hurt the team. And the fact he would take up the majority of the clock trying to figure out that he has no other option but to shoot, since by the time he reached that point, there would be 3 seconds left on the clock. When he would pass, the majority of the time, it would be to Mike Bibby, who was not their MVP candidate.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Well since they didn't really do anything in free Agency to give the team a little different look, either Webber or Peja will have to be traded unfortunately. Because they can't seem to win in the playoffs with their current team. I would prefer Webber to be traded ONLY because his contract is so large.


----------



## FabFive4ever (Aug 9, 2004)

I am not at all sold on your viewpoint of Webber's ability to function and dictate the Kings' offense. He is an undeniably great passer, and doesn't hesitate or freeze til the shot clock reaches three every time down the floor. I really just don't know where that is coming from.

The only way Webber has hurt the Kings is by getting injured, and anyone who suggests that when he plays healthy he is not the most important cog in the Sac wheel is watching the wrong game. You will see next season...hopefully when Marion and J Johnson are in Kings unifroms instead of thin-skinned Peja.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> Are there any teams with expiring contracts big enough to trade for Webber? If so, I think getting rid of his contract would be worth it enough to do it. Without him last year, the Kings had the best record in the league. How much would it really hurt them to get rid of him for basically nothing and then be FA players next season? They could still even contend THIS season with their 3 potential All-Stars.


Expiring contracts I don't think so (I mean, I don't believe that Chicago will try to trade for him)

But with NY can works... JUST THINKING...

New York trades: PF Mike Sweetney (4.3 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes) 
C Kurt Thomas (11.1 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 1.9 apg in 31.9 minutes) 
SG Allan Houston (18.5 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.0 apg in 36.0 minutes) 
New York receives: SG Doug Christie (10.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 4.2 apg in 33.9 minutes) 
PF Chris Webber (18.7 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 4.6 apg in 36.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -5.1 ppg, -1.7 rpg, and +4.6 apg. 

Sacramento trades: SG Doug Christie (10.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 4.2 apg in 33.9 minutes) 
PF Chris Webber (18.7 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 4.6 apg in 36.1 minutes) 
Sacramento receives: PF Mike Sweetney (4.3 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 42 games) 
C Kurt Thomas (11.1 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 1.9 apg in 80 games) 
SG Allan Houston (18.5 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.0 apg in 50 games) 
Change in team outlook: +5.1 ppg, +1.7 rpg, and -4.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to New York and Sacramento being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. New York and Sacramento had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You have been assigned Trade ID number 1836221


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> If Peja played hard in the playoffs and didnt choke I might agree. Webber leaves his heart and sole on the court every game, especialy in the post season. Give him time, the guy was hurt.
> 
> IMO Webber is a class act who had to play on bumb leg and a bunch of fans booing him.



how you have a 4 star rating is baffling. Stojakovic didnt play hard?? did you even watch the Kings play?? he was the only one that was running and playing hard every minute he was on the court which was an average of 43 minutes. He was running all over the court to lose his man but when the ball is in Webbers hands and his slow mind is thinking what to do with the ball, the opportunity to pass it to Stojakovic for the open shot has ended. Anyone who defends Webber is a freaking moron and because of him the best team in the league became so crap that they struggled against two weak teams in the playoffs . 

everyone bashes Pedja for the airball vs the lakers and label him a choker but then congratulate Webber for playing hurt even though he had more time to recover from his injury then Pedja had when he came back from the ankle injury vs the Lakers.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

look what peja did while webber was out they had the best record in the leauge and a chance for peja to get mvp. if peja leaves sac town i dont think it would be a great loss they would get more defence but less scoring but i also dont think they will get far in the playoffs whit out vlade and peja and thier chemistry


----------



## FabFive4ever (Aug 9, 2004)

"everyone bashes Pedja for the airball vs the lakers and label him a choker but then congratulate Webber for playing hurt even though he had more time to recover from his injury then Pedja had when he came back from the ankle injury vs the Lakers."

So different injuries should all have the same recovery time? I am afraid Webber's injury was a little more serious than Peja's.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Everyone is so quick to turn on this guy. It's a load of crap...
> 
> :cthread:


I agree. He is going to come back with a vengeance this year.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. He is going to come back with a vengeance this year.


this is the same crap that everyone said about Vince and look at how he played this past year. Webbers knee will never fully heal and he is too old to play the way he used to, he will continue to rely on his patented "top-left-of-the-key-jumpshot" which is a complete waste when the kings need him to be battling down low. only time he goes down low is when the other teams scrubs are playing and he still manages to miss the layup/dunk.



fabfive4ever, i did not say that, but everyone is so sympathetic with Webber and use his injury as a way to show he has heart and passion to win but meanwhile Pedja came back from a twisted/sprained ankle (which does not heal up that fast) and labeled him a choker when he comes into the game late in the 4th.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> look what peja did while webber was out they had the best record in the leauge and a chance for peja to get mvp. if peja leaves sac town i dont think it would be a great loss they would get more defence but less scoring but i also dont think they will get far in the playoffs whit out vlade and peja and thier chemistry


Easy schedule. And it takes more than bad chemistry w/ Webber for the most accurate shooter to go to a bad shooter once the playoffs start.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

guys face it peja is gone then they just pave the way for the lakers to the pacific champs


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, you have your opinion I guess...


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>comptons</b>!
> 
> 
> Easy schedule. And it takes more than bad chemistry w/ Webber for the most accurate shooter to go to a bad shooter once the playoffs start.


Um..yeah ok..an easy schedule for 58 games? it balanced out by then.

Record pre Webber's return (reg season): 43-15 .741
Record post Webber's return (reg season) 12-12 .500

pretty significant drop if u ask me


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> 
> Um..yeah ok..an easy schedule for 58 games? it balanced out by then.
> 
> ...


I concur.


----------

